# What's this? (pic)



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Just noticed these crazy green "fingers" (roots??) coming out from my crypt, is this normal? I have a larger plant of the same species in the back that has a literal JUNGLE of these green tendrils coming out of it but I can;t get a good pic back there. These 2 plants have been in there several months now and have just started really taking off in leaf growth recently.


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

it has happened to my crypts too.. i think its normal but no idea what its called - might be part of root structure


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

no idea what those are, but I like that you labeled the zuchini


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> no idea what those are, but I like that you labeled the zuchini


LOL! :lol:

Is your gravel really tight? If so it might be forcing the root system up. Suppose the opposite is also possible if the gravel is too loose.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

martialid10t said:


> LOL! :lol:
> 
> Is your gravel really tight? If so it might be forcing the root system up. Suppose the opposite is also possible if the gravel is too loose.


It's just normal black aquarium gravel, nothing really special, not plant gravel, but it seems to do ok in it other than this weirdness? But you could be right.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

If your substrate lacks sufficient nutrients, Crypts will send feeder roots into the water column to derive nutrients not available in the substrate. Usually placing a root tab below the plant will cause the 'feeder roots' to die back. It just is a natural indicator that your substrate needs to be enhanced. Anubias will also develop these type of upwards hairlike 'feeder roots'.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> If your substrate lacks sufficient nutrients, Crypts will send feeder roots into the water column to derive nutrients not available in the substrate. Usually placing a root tab below the plant will cause the 'feeder roots' to die back. It just is a natural indicator that your substrate needs to be enhanced. Anubias will also develop these type of upwards hairlike 'feeder roots'.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Stuart


Thanks Stuart! Can I pick some of these tabs up in Vancouver or do I have to order online?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

You should be able to use Jobes spikes as well. Make sure you get the variety for palms/ferns. Here is a good read from The Planted tank forum.

Best Rerards,

Stuart


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Patrick has clay fertalizer balls (or did have) which I found worked well.


----------

